# Looking for roche 3.15 cartridges for combo pump



## jgordon5 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,  I'm looking for pump cartridges for the Accuchek Spirit Combo insulin pump and I wondered if anyone on here has some that they don't need any more, due to an upgrade or change of pump?  
It would be great if someone has and would be willing to part with them.
Thanks in advance.
Jill


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 11, 2018)

Can you not get them from the pump company?


----------



## jgordon5 (Jun 11, 2018)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Can you not get them from the pump company?


No, unfortunately not. I'm using it for APS and I can't register it with the company.


----------



## Radders (Jun 11, 2018)

jgordon5 said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm looking for pump cartridges for the Accuchek Spirit Combo insulin pump and I wondered if anyone on here has some that they don't need any more, due to an upgrade or change of pump?
> It would be great if someone has and would be willing to part with them.
> Thanks in advance.
> Jill


Do you mean the empty cartridges that you fill up yourself, as I don’t think you can get pre-filled cartridges for the Combo?


----------



## jgordon5 (Jun 11, 2018)

Radders said:


> Do you mean the empty cartridges that you fill up yourself, as I don’t think you can get pre-filled cartridges for the Combo?


Hi, yes, I do mean the empty cartridges - these ones 
Accu-Chek 3.15ml Easyfil Cartridge System Pac 5 04949935001.
Have you got some by any chance?  I'm using a Combo with AndroidAPS but have no way of being able to get these cartridges; at least I haven't found a way so far.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 12, 2018)

jgordon5 said:


> Hi, yes, I do mean the empty cartridges - these ones
> Accu-Chek 3.15ml Easyfil Cartridge System Pac 5 04949935001.
> Have you got some by any chance?  I'm using a Combo with AndroidAPS but have no way of being able to get these cartridges; at least I haven't found a way so far.


Must admit I am confused.
You say you pump by using a combo pump so I assume you are being funded by the NHS if this is the case and your pump supplies come from Roche why can you not order the size of cartridge you need for your pump? 
We are not allowed to pass on medical supplies by law and I think you will find the cartridges are RX only.


----------



## jgordon5 (Jun 12, 2018)

jgordon5 said:


> Hi everyone,  I'm looking for pump cartridges for the Accuchek Spirit Combo insulin pump and I wondered if anyone on here has some that they don't need any more, due to an upgrade or change of pump?
> It would be great if someone has and would be willing to part with them.
> Thanks in advance.
> Jill


No worries, forget I asked.  I'm experimenting with a combo pump to set up an Android Artificial Pancreas System that's why it is not my usual pump.  There are many people in this country and abroad who are doing this.  If you google #WeAreNotWaiting, you will be able to find out more.  This explains the benefits https://www.ipag.co.uk/we-are-not-waiting/


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 12, 2018)

I think this is a perennial problem for Loopers and Open APSers, especially those who have acquired someone else's old/spare/out of warranty pumps and want to use off-label.

It's the consumables that then become a real hurdle to overcome. 

And of course Roche have changed their carts for the Insight, and Combo's are getting fewer and further between I think.

If you looped with Medtronic gear (assuming you can find an old pump with old enough firmware) then at least the reservoirs are the same for their current range.


----------



## jgordon5 (Jun 12, 2018)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I think this is a perennial problem for Loopers and Open APSers, especially those who have acquired someone else's old/spare/out of warranty pumps and want to use off-label.
> 
> It's the consumables that then become a real hurdle to overcome.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's exactly it. I don't have the option to use anything else for looping at the moment though - and it's so interesting and freeing, it would be a real blow to have to give it up.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 12, 2018)

jgordon5 said:


> Yes, that's exactly it. I don't have the option to use anything else for looping at the moment though - and it's so interesting and freeing, it would be a real blow to have to give it up.


Having new toys/technology is fantastic isn't but so frustrating and upsetting when it breaks or can't be used for any reason. Hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## Radders (Jun 12, 2018)

jgordon5 said:


> Hi, yes, I do mean the empty cartridges - these ones
> Accu-Chek 3.15ml Easyfil Cartridge System Pac 5 04949935001.
> Have you got some by any chance?  I'm using a Combo with AndroidAPS but have no way of being able to get these cartridges; at least I haven't found a way so far.


Sorry - I need the ones I’ve got.


----------



## jgordon5 (Jun 14, 2018)

Radders said:


> Sorry - I need the ones I’ve got.


Thanks anyway.


----------

